# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Kronologjia e ngjarjeve të Shqipërisë drejt NATO

## Albo

*Moisiu: Vitin tjeter ne NATO*

Nevila Perndoj/ Shqiperia gezon shance te pakta per t'u anetaresuar ne NATO. Kjo eshte dukur qarte edhe ne fjalimin inkurajues qe Presidenti Moisiu mbajti dje me rastin e Samitit te Prages. Ne krye te delegacionit shqiptar, ne perberje te te cilit ishin edhe zevendeskryeministri Meta dhe ministri i Mbrojtjes Majko, Moisiu gjate fjales se tij dha shpresa per nje anetaresim te shpejte. Pavaresisht lenies jashte "dyerve" te NATO-s, Moisiu tha se asnje vend nuk mund te dale i humbur nga ky Samit. Ajo qe eshte e rendesishme per shqiptaret, sipas Moisiut, eshte fakti se vendet fqinje shpallen kandidate te sigurte per ne samitin e ardhshem. "Kjo do te thote se pavaresisht nga vendimi qe do te merret per Shqiperine, eshte e sigurte se do te njihet kontributi yne per NATO-n, do te konfirmohet e ardhmja e jone europiane dhe pranimi yne ne raundin tjeter te zgjerimit", tha Moisiu. Kreu i shtetit shqiptar ka nenvizuar disa here kontributin qe Shqiperia ka dhene ne funksion te Partneritetit per Paqe, perballimin e krizave ne Bosnje, Kosove e Maqedoni, dhe venien ne dispozicion te NATO-s te gjitha hapesirave portuale e aeroportuale. "Ne kemi mbeshtetur aktivisht NATO-n dhe koalicionin boteror kunder terrorizmit, duke marre pjese edhe ushtarakisht me nje force ushtarake ne Afganistan. Kjo do te thote se ka ikur koha kur Shqiperia kishte nevoje per monitorim te afert e ndihme ushtarake per sigurise e saj te brendshme dhe ka ardhur koha qe Shqiperia jo vetem te garantoje stabilitet, siguri dhe paqe per vete, por edhe te kontribuoje aktivisht ne stabilitetin, sigurine dhe paqen ne bote", tha Moisiu. Kreu i shtetit nenvizoi rendesine e thellimit te reformave, reformimit te sistemit te drejtesise e te mbrojtjes, forcimi i rritjes se efiktivitetit te institucioneve, garantimi i plote i te drejtave te njeriut, zhvillimi ekonomik sipas parimeve te tregut te lire, lufta e ashper ndaj korrupsionit e krimit te organizuar, rritja e kapaciteteve ushtarake, angazhimi me i madh ne misionet paqeruajtese si dhe krijimi i nje mentaliteti te ri qytetar europian. "Vendimi per hapjen e negociatave per marreveshjen e asociim - stabilizimit mes Shqiperise dhe Bashkimit Europian dhe ai i Prages per aderim aktual ose ne samitin e ardhshem ne NATO, eshte nje sinjal i qarte i mbeshtetjes se Komunitetit Nderkombetar ndaj reformave dhe frymes se re politike qe ka nisur ne Shqiperi. Detyra e jone eshte ta vleresojme kete moment, jo si nje dhurate per tu mbajtur ne muze, por si nje fillim te ri e te rendesishem per te intensifikuar punen dhe perpjekjet per permbushjen brenda nje kohe te shkurter dhe me cilesi te larte te te gjitha angazhimeve tona ne fushen politike, ekonomike, diplomatike, legjislative e ushtarake", tha Moisiu.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Eshte mire qe Shqiperia te inkuadrohet ne BE-ne..per NAto, ka ende kohe.  Edhe nje dekade apo dy.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ari, 

E cka ka dallim BE-ja me NATO-n? 

Kur je ne BE, ti je ne NATO. 

Por, te jesh ne NATO e pastaj ne BE eshte marifet.

----------


## Albo

Samiti i Pragës pranoi Bullgarinë, Estoninë, Lituania, Letoninë, Sllovakinë, Slloveninë dhe Rumaninë 

_Përfundon samiti i Aleancës së Atlantikut të Veriut. Vendoset krijimi i trupave kundër terrorizmit_ 

*NATO: Tirana të plotësojë kushtet* 

Në Pragë anëtarësohen shtatë vende ish-komuniste 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

al.kre

TIRANE

NATO e la Shqipërinë në grupin e vendeve që duhet të vazhdojnë reformat për tu anëtarësuar më vonë në NATO. Deklarata përfundimtare e Samitit të Pragës përcakton edhe masat që duhet të marrë Shqipëria për të arritur në nivelet e vendeve të tjera që u anëtarësuan. 

Në këtë Samit delegacioni shqiptar drejtohej nga presidenti Moisiu dhe bashkë me të ishte edhe zëvendëskryeministri Meta dhe ministri i Mbrojtjes, Pandeli Majko. Në samitin e mbajtur në Pragë është bërë anëtarësimi i shtatë vendeve të tjera ish-komuniste në aleancën e atlantikut verior. Nga ana tjetër janë marrë vendim të cilat janë cilësuar si një epokë e re e NATO-s. Krijimi i një force me rreth 21 mijë ushtarë dhe me një teknologji dhe armatim të përparuar për veprime të shpeja ishte një nga vendimet e këtij Samiti, i cili i vendosi NATO-s si prioritet luftën kundër terrorizimit. Në këtë linjë presidenti Moisiu është shprehur se Shqipëria gjithmonë e ka ndjerë vetën si anëtare të NATO-s me mbështetjen që i ka dhënë kësaj të fundit edhe ushtarakisht me një njësi që operon në Afganistan. 

Samiti i Pragës la jashtë aleancës vetëm Shqipërinë, Maqedoninë dhe Kroacinë, ndërsa pranoi Bullgarinë, Estoninë, Lituania, Letoninë, Sllovakinë, Slloveninë dhe Rumaninë. Këtyre vendeve u janë lënë edhe detyra të veçanta në rrugën e tyre të reformave para se të anëtarësohen në aleancë. Në samit është folur për planin e veprimit dhe ndihmën që do tu jepet vendeve aspirante. Shqipëria bënte pjesë në grupin e vendeve të Vilnjusit, që aspironin anëtarësimin në NATO. Samiti i Pragës tregoi se vendi ynë ka ende shumë punë deri në anëtarësim të plotë. Në deklaratën përfundimtare të takimit thuhet se "aleanca do të vazhdojë të ndihmojë Maqedoninë dhe Shqipërinë në zbatimin e planit të veprimit për të arritur stabilitet, siguri, prosperitet që të përmbushen të gjitha detyrimet që sjellin anëtarësimin. Nga ana tjetër, NATO inkurajon Shqipërinë bashkë me Maqedoninë që të dyfishojnë përpjekjet e tyre për reforma, duke shtuar se këto vende mbeten nën vëmendje të vazhdueshme për anëtarësim në të ardhmen. "Ne presim që vendet e rajonit të vazhdojnë përpjekjet pa u ndalur për krijimin e demokracive multietnike, çrrënjosjen e krimit të organizuar dhe korrupsionit, vendosjen e sundimit të ligjit.


REKOMANDIMET E NATO-s PER SHQIPERINE

-Të përmbushen detyrat për anëtarësim duke siguruar stabilitet, siguri, prosperitet.
-Të dyfishohen përpjekjet për çrrënjosjen e krimit të organizuar dhe korrupsionit
-Të shpjetohen reformat për vendosjen e plotë të sundimit të ligjit
-Të bashkëpunohet me vendet e rajonit për të plotësuar detyrimet ndërkombëtare

----------


## ganoid

cuna tani sa jam kthyer nga nje takim qe mbajti ambasada per nder te  dy burrave perfaqsues te  shqiperise meta dhe moisiu ne kete samit. pervec ketyre qe lexuat me larte nga albo une e pyeta se kur do te futemi me siguri ne NATO dhe moisiu mu pergjigj se ne samitin tjeter te natos ne jemi pretendenti kryesor.
me pasi ai shtoi se na kane lene disa "detyra shtepie" stabilitetin politik si brenda ashtu dhe ne rajon,pastaj te tjerat jane formalitete

----------


## sweet_eyes

medemek vend numero prape ne ene per ca kohe.........

----------


## ornament

Pa u zgjidh, STATUSI KOSOVES s'ka Shqiperia vend ne NATO. Sa per "detyrat e shtepise", ato jane dengla, mire ne po Kroacia PSE? Me e mire eshte gjendja ne Rumani (emigracion, lypsa, korrupsion e palaçollik), Bullgari (ka ca vjet qene tu ngordh per buke) se ne Kroaci. Besoj qe JO!

Kosova dhe Bosnja, qene vendimtare per "FATIN" tone (Shqiperi, Kroaci). Ajo qe une s'kuptoj ne gjithe kete eshte; JA U FUTEM ne NATO, te gjitha vendet e Evropes, nje dite edhe Rusia, po PASTAJ? kush thote çfare zgjidh kjo, mos valle jeta do behet me e lumtur.
Si hala s'kuptum qe me e rendesishmja eshte; DHE I VETEM, TRIM NE LUFTE.

----------


## ganoid

po te jemi brenda natos do te thote qe jemi me prane evropes dhe perendimit dmth qe do te futemi ne vendet e perparuara qe do te thote jemi me me te fortet .
kush e di se csjell e ardhmja ?
e kaluara na thote se kur je me me te fortet del gjithmon fitus

----------


## Beqari002

Une mendoj se se pari Shqiperia duhet medeomos te bjere ne gjendjen qe sot gjenden shtetet e lindjes te cilat u pranuan ne Nato si Bulgaria,Rumania,Estonia,Lituania cka une nenkuptoje se duhet qe :"prostitucioni,varferia,kriminaliteti,mos zbatimi i ligjeve,vjedhjet,deshtimi i ligjit dhe shtetit"te arrije ne nje kulminacion te duhur si ne keto vende e pastaj edhe vendi yne Shqiperia te vije ne radhe te jete anetare e Natos,perndryshe nuk ka asnje shanse ne kete drejtim.
  Thote ajo fjala e menqme e popullit "Syte jane per te pare e veshet per te ndi",vetem ai qe nuk do te pranoje e kuptoj se si cendron situata ne keto vende qe permenda atehere mund te beje nje konkludim tjeter,se cdo gje eshte e kjarte si qendrona puna e ketyre shteteve .
 Prandaj le te presim edhe ca kohe e te shohim.
 Por mendoj se ne si shtet,si vend , si popull kemi predispozita me te favorshme se keto vende qe u pranuan,por te fortit vendosin per keto dhe se edh einteresi yne si shtet si vend ne regjion eshte Nato-ja por prap po citoj se nuk varet kjo nga ne , nga zhvillimi yne apo nga ato qe ne bejme por si te foritit na vlersojne.
----------------------
-----------------------
Oj sharki e lehete si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## ornament

-SKLLEVER BIJ SKLLEVERISH, vazhdoni ti bini legenenit (tamburit) bere nga lekura juaj, duke murmuritur fjale pa kuptim. "Te fortet" thoni pa pushim. Cilet jane ata? Çfare eshte NATO? Cili eshte i forti ketu? A ka te FORTE ne kete grupim. A kane nevoje te fortet per KOPE, per BARI. 
I forti eshte Rusia, se ajo po "rrethohet", mbas pilafit, e per TE MIREN E SAJ. Ky kafaz cirku do ta shtyje ate qe DETYRIMISHT te zhvillohet ushtarakisht, ne teknollogji ushtarake, ashtu siç po ben.
Franca psh, por edhe Turqia, sa here qe veprojne si te FORTE veprojne VETEM, jashte NATO-s, per te zgjidhur problemet e tyre.
NATO s'eshte veç nje jorgan amerikan per evropen, tashme i dale boje dhe qe kembet e saj e kane kaluar ka kohe.

----------


## Beqari002

I nderuari  Ornament!

   I forti eshte ai qe nuk kupton e shef,por vetem ia mbathe e le te del ku te del.

   Mendoj se eshte me e rruges qe te lexohen gjerat me me kujdes e atehere te thuhet dic, e jo vetem me ia fute.
--------------------
----------------------
Oj sharki e lehte si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## Albo

SHBA interesohet për anëtarësimin e Shqipërisë në NATO 

*Sekretarja amerikane për Çështjet Europiane e Euroaziatike, Elizabeth Jones vjen sot në Tiranë* 

Rritet interesimi i SHBA‑së për hapat e ndërmarra nga shteti shqiptar në drejtim të anëtarësimit në NATO. Sot vjen në Shqipëri Sekretarja amerikane për Çështjet Europiane znj.Elizabeth Jones. Sipas një njoftimi të Ambasadës së SHBA në Tiranë, ajo pritet të takojë personalitetet kryesore të vendit. Sipas njoftimit qëllimi i kësaj vizite është shkëmbimi i mendimeve, pas diskutimeve të bëra në Samitin e NATO‑s në Pragë. 

Ambasada amerikane në Tiranë bëri të ditur se në këtë vizitë, që do të zgjasë edhe të nesërmen (dt.26 nëntor) parashikohet një agjendë e ngjeshur takimesh. 

Në samitin e Pragës ka pasur një aktivitet të dendur të figurave kryesore të shtetit shqiptar, ku në qendër të vëmendjes kanë qenë takimet me personalitetet amerikane e britanike. 

Zv.kryeministri Ilir Meta gjatë këtij samiti është takuar me Sekretarin Britanik të Mbrojtjes z.Xhek Strou. Në këtë takim z.Meta i ka shpjeguar ministrit britanik vullnetin e Shqipërisë për t'u anëtarësuar në këtë organizatë. Gjithashtu Meta ka njoftuar hapat e bëra nëpërmjet konkordimit me shtetet e Kroacisë dhe Maqedonisë për një bashkërednim të reformave për anëtarësim në samitin e ardhshëm. Ministri britanik Strow ka deklaruar mbështetjen e Britanisë së Madhe ndaj Shqipërisë në procesin e anëtarësimit në NATO. Meta ka marrë gjithashtu mbështetjen e Italisë për anëtarësimin në NATO në takimin e zhvilluar me sekretarin italian të Mbrojtjes. 

Gjatë këtij samiti edhe Ministri i Mbrojtjes Pandeli Majko është takuar me sekretarin britanik të Mbrojtjes ku ka marrë gjithashtu mbështetjen e Mbretërisë së Bashkuar britanike në procesin e anëtarësimit në NATO. 

N.Kolgjini

----------


## Albo

Për Shqipërinë, dyert e NATO-s mbeten gjithmonë të hapura 

*Xhons: SHBA, shumë pranë shqiptarëve* 

_Ndihmës-sekretarja e SHBA-së për Çështjet Europiane sjell mesazhin e presidentit Bush_ 

SHBA nuk do ta braktisë Shqipërinë në reformat e saj për integrimin e shpejtë të vendit në NATO dhe në BE, duke ofruar mbështetjen dhe kontributin e tyre konkret në ristrukturimin e Forcave të Armatosura, si dhe në përparimin e reformave në vend. Në lidhje me këtë, kryeministri Fatos Nano priti ne nje takim te veçante ndihmës-sekretaren amerikane per Çeshtjet Europiane dhe Euroaziatike Elizabet Xhons. Ndihmës-sekretarja amerikane e shtetit e mohoi mbylljen e dyerve te NATO‑s per Shqiperine, ne takimin qe pati me kryeministrin Fatos Nano. Erdha nga Praga me kerkesen e presidentit Bush dhe sekretarit te shtetit Kolin Pauell, qe tju them se dera e NATO‑s mbetet e hapur per Shqiperine, i tha sekretarja Xhons kryeministrit qe ne fillim te takimit. Ajo konfirmoi vazhdimin e mbeshtetjes se Shteteve te Bashkuara per Shqiperine, ne integrimin ne strukturat euroatlantike. Por mbeshtetja jone nuk do te perqendrohet vetem ne çeshtjet ushtarake, por edhe ne çeshtje te tjera shume te rendesishme, si vendosja e rregullit te ligjit, dhe lufta kunder terrorizmit", theksoi Xhons. Ndhmës-sekretarja amerikane per Çeshtjet Europiane dhe Euroaziatike vleresoi me kete rast masat e qeverise shqiptare ne luften kunder terrorizmit  nderkombetar, duke nderprere veprimtarine e disa shoqatave me mbeshtetje te organizatave terroriste islamike. Kryeministri sqaroi se lufta kunder terrorizmit nuk e ka prishur ekuilibrin fetar ne Shqiperi dhe as marredheniet shume te mira te besimeve te ndryshme me njeri‑tjetrin. Ai theksoi se integrimi ne NATO eshte pika më  kryesore ku pozita dhe opozita kane konsensus dhe e vleresoi qendrimin e opozites perpara Samitit te Prages. Megjithate, sipas zotit Nano, eshte i nevojshem mirekuptimi politik edhe per nje reforme te rendesishme ne ushtri. Njerezit e rinj qe po pergatiten ne akademite ushtarake brenda dhe jashte Shqiperise dhe qe kane nje orientim "pro" NATO-s, duhet te jene kontribuesit kryesore ne ushtrine tone qe po behet gati te integrohet ne aleance, tha kryeministri Nano. Dy momente te rendesishme te bisedes ishin ato të bashkepunimit me Kroacine dhe Maqedonine per integrimin ne NATO, si dhe lufta kunder ekonomise informale dhe korrupsionit. Zonja Xhons theksoi se Shqiperia duhet te bashkepunoje dhe jo te konkurroje me Kroacine dhe Maqedonine per te arritur qellimin e integrimit ne NATO. Kryeministri shtoi se ne janar, Shqiperia do te organizoje nje takim me ministrat e Jashtem dhe me pas, me kryeministrat e ketyre vendeve per te hartuar nje axhende te perbashket per reformat qe do te çojne drejt ketij qellimi. Ndihmës-sekretarja amerikane per Çeshtjet Europiane dhe Euroaziatike e vleresoi luften qe po ben qeveria kunder ekonomise informale dhe korrupsionit, nepermjet forcimit te sistemit fiskal, duke e quajtur kete shume te rendesishme per integrimin ne NATO dhe Bashkimin Europian. Kryeministri vleresoi se formalizimi i ekonomise eshte nje nga sfidat më kryesore. Ne kemi 2 alternativa: ose te vazhdojme me lejimin e ekonomise informale, ose te perballemi me force me ata qe e mbeshtesin kete dhe perpiqen të bejne rezistence ne te gjitha menyrat, tha kryeministri Nano, duke shprehur vendosmerine per te mos u terhequr nga perballja me faktoret qe mbeshtesin ekonomine informale. 

E. Koçi

----------


## komando

Para pak  ditesh  po qoja  ne heathrow nje nga  drejtoret  e bankes evropiane. 
Gjate bisedes  qe bame e  pyeta se  sa vite i duhen shqiperise
per te hyre   BE  me tha  se per 10 vjet  nuk  ka asnje qans.
Dhe me tha  se  me dt 16/12/ 02  do te  shkonte,
ne  Tirane  per te firmosur nje kontrate prej ......... miljon euro

----------


## I-PANJOHURI

> _Postuar më parë nga StarCraft_ 
> *Ari, 
> 
> E cka ka dallim BE-ja me NATO-n? 
> 
> Kur je ne BE, ti je ne NATO. 
> 
> Por, te jesh ne NATO e pastaj ne BE eshte marifet.*


Bravo StarCraft, me njerez si ty qe flasin si e "Jema e Zeqos nga maja e thanes" politika e hyrjes ne NATO do te beje qe te nesermen e antaresimit, te jene zgjidhur te gjitha problemet qe na shqetesojne ne si Komb. Vetem nje pyetje do te kisha une: Si do ta quanim TURQINE qe eshte ne NATO por premisat per te hyre ne BE nuk i ka per momentin??
Dhe dicka tjeter: Cfare kuptimi ka ajo fjala "marifet" ne fund??? Eshte shqip si fjale por ne ate vend ku perdoret tingellon pa kuptim. Apo mos valle SERBET e perdorin keshtu???
Me vjen te qaj kur lexoj dhe shikoj se si gjuha shqipe po cungohet, por nuk kam lote ne sy, keshtu qe me duhet vetem ti bie kokes me duar duke menduar: O JETE , O MORAL !!! 
Sa per antaresimin ne NATO, nuk arrij te kuptoj dicka: Shqiptaret jane popull i vogel dhe gjithkush e din qe sado preokupim te kete pjesmarrjen e tyre me antaresi te plote ne kete apo ne ate organizate, kontributi qe sjellin ata (3 milione kundrejt qindra milioneve europiane) eshte aq i vogel sa qe nuk arrin as edhe te pakten 1% te vleres. Pra llogjika te con te mendosh, qe ne nuk jemi aq "partizane" per te permbushur detyrat qe do na binin mbi shpatulla, sa me shume per te perfituar nga te drejtat qe marrim automatikisht si anetare . Po keshtu mund te llogjikohet edhe ne rastin me NATO-n. Une s´jam kunder antaresimit, madje e perqafoj dhe e shpresoj nje gje te tille nese ndodh, por jam shume skeptik , nese vertet tek ushtaret tane do te ekzistonte gadishmeria psh, nese nje dite do te niseshin per te sulmuar Arabine Saudite se bashku me trupat e NATO-s !!! Dhe gjithcka eshte e mundur, mjafton te perhapet fjala se Osama Bin Laden strehohet atje. Do te isha kurioz se sa prej ketyre ushtareve do te kryenin "DETYREN" e tyre , dhe natyrisht njekohesisht sa prej tyre do te "semureshin" rastesisht perpara nisjes!!! Nuk jam asper izolimin e plote, por te pakten duhet te ruajme normat dhe kriteret e karakterit tone, dhe duhet te permbushim ato "detyra shtepie" qe na takojne sipas rastit, pa qene nevoja te perulemi dhe te lutemi me Oiiiii, neper dyert e te tjereve. Pra me pak fjale, KRENARE DHE TE PERMBAJTUR, TE URTE DHE GJAKFTOHTE.
Ju flmnd

----------


## lum lumi

1.Norvegjia është në NATO e jo në BE,

 2.Suedia është në BE e jo në NATO,

 3.Turqia është në NATO e jo në BE.

 4.USA është në NATO e jo në BE.

 5.KANADA është në NATO e jo në BE.

 6.Hungaria është në NATO e jo në BE.

 7.Polonia është në NATO e jo në BE.

 8.Zvicra as në NATO e as në BE, etj.

D.m.th të jesh anëtar i aleances ushtarake përendimore (NATO) nuk do të thotë se je automatikisht në BE dhe anasjelltas.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Lumi, 

ke te drejte. Hyrja ne NATO nuk eshte automatikisht hyrja ne BE. Mirepo, une e perdora ne nje kontekst tjeter, duke thene se nese neser Shqiperia hyn ne NATO, stabiliteti i saj do jete trefish me i garantuar dhe ushtarakisht e sigurte. Kjo krejt per shkak se ne Piken 5 te marreveshjes se NATO-se shkruan se "Nese nje anetar sulmohet, tere anetaret jane sulmuar". 

Ketu do mbaronte enderra e fqinjeve tane per aneksime territoresh shqiptare (edhepse eshte shtypur e demoluar kjo deshire ne nje mase te madhe).

Nje nga objektivat kryesore te shtetit duhet te jete stabiliteti dhe siguria edhe ne rast te renies se qeverive dhe skadimeve te afateve te ndonje grupi partiak qe eshte ne pushtet. 

Meqe stabiliteti dhe siguria do siguroheshin, Shqiperise do i mbeste krimi, e krimi do mund te ulej me ane te ndihmes me te madhe te NATO-se dhe aleateve. Kuptohet qe puna me e madhe do i mbeste prape shtetit, mirepo ndihma e huaj do ishte gjithmone e mireseardhur. 

Desha te them se, nje shtet qe eshte anetar i NATO-se ka gjithmone me shume perparesi se nje shtet qe nuk eshte.

Pershendetje, 

StarCraft.

----------


## ornament

StarCraft Shqiperia nuk do te hyje ne NATO perpara fqinjve (Jugosllavi, Kroaci, Maqedoni) per kete flije mendjen. Keshtu qe ne fund rezultati do te jete po i njejte, si Turqia me Greqine.
Bota (europa perendimore) akoma s'na ka me ne sy (më me kimet) se Serbet.

----------


## ganoid

diten e fundit te samitit te nato-s ne prage po bizedoja me prsidentin per disa ceshtje qe na perkasin ne studentve dhe ne nje moment vjen dhe meta, ne kete nje miku im pyet presidentin se ca duhet te plotesojme per tu bere edhe ne antare te nato-s.
pernjihere me erdhi ne mendje futja e rumanise dhe pakti i romes qe ata kane nenshkruar dhe keshtu meqe mu dha rasti i pyeta te dy se "nqs do kishim nenshkruar traktatin 98 te romes a do te kishim shance per nje futje ne nato?" dhe te dy ne nje kohe  dhe ne menyre te pavullnetshme mu pergjigjen "jo, ska lidhje" 
pra edhe une mendoj si ornament qe pa (te pakten)maqedonine 
 skemi shance per tu fut.

----------


## nimue

nato eshte bomba e amerikes sot nuk perdoret atomikja por natoja .duhet te jemi pjese e saj?

----------

